# Size comparison



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I received my first dart frog yesterday. The breeder said he is 6-8 month old so that is a sub adult. I measured him today and from rump to tip of nose...he is 1 inch. He is an azureus. I thought I read where he will get an average of 2 inches. I was surprised at how small he was when I saw him. So my question is..just how small is the imitator compared to the Azureus? I can't imagine how tiny a little imitator froglet actually is. Is an imitator considered a thumbnail?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes...Imitators are considered thumbnails. Full grown, they could sit on a dime. Truly small creatures. Froglets are as small as a peppercorn. It's a pretty cool sight to see!


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

You think imi froglets are small, check out retic (reticulatus) froglets. Retic adults are really small compared to the likes of azureus and tincs. I love thumbnail frogs...they always make you cover you bases concerning tank construction.
Scott


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

How do you ever see them with a heavily planted tank? Or do you just see evidence of them?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: newly morphed Escudo .









Its amazing , but for as how small they are they kind of stick out .


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG :shock: 
Now I know why you guys say you haven't seen your frogs in months.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I actually didnt think imitators were small at all the first time I saw them. The only frogs I had ever seen before then were auratus.

Personally, when I think of "Poison Dart Frogs", I think of frogs about the size of imitators. I think tincs are GINORMOUS.

But that's all _my_ opinion on the subject.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Conman3880 said:


> I actually didnt think imitators were small at all the first time I saw them. The only frogs I had ever seen before then were auratus.
> 
> Personally, when I think of "Poison Dart Frogs", I think of frogs about the size of imitators. I think tincs are GINORMOUS.
> 
> But that's all _my_ opinion on the subject.


My adult Imitators are about 3/4". New morphs are tiny though, but not as small as that Escudo :shock: (gorgeous frog btw) Funny thing is with my imitators the tads are twice the size of the adults! It's kinda crazy to see them go from huge to tiny to somewhere in the middle.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Makes my terribilis look like Godzilla :lol:


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

nawth21 said:


> Makes my terribilis look like Godzilla :lol:


yea terribs are mammoths compared to the little guys. if i had a choice though, i'd take thumbnails over terribs.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm planning on getting a group of Imis in the future 8)


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

bLue_reverie said:


> nawth21 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes my terribilis look like Godzilla :lol:
> ...


Maybe thats because you never have had terribs :mrgreen: 

Anyway, yeah, imitator are tiny, retics even tinier... some of my first morphs for imitator have been around 1/4 inch long (I let the parents raise them so they probably morph a little smaller than hand raised tads.)


----------

